# معآ لنصمم دائرة رنين لتحليل الماء إلي هيدروجين وأكسجين



## محمد الصديق أحمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
التحليل الكهربي للماء يحتاج لطاقة كهربية عالية مما يؤدي إلي مرور تيار كهربي عال وبالتالي ترتفع درجة حرارة الخلية وتزيد من سخونة الاسلاك وأيضآ يتغير لون المحلول بفعل الأقطاب.
علمت مسبقآ بتحليل الماء عن طريق دائرة الطنين التي تحتاج لتيار قليل يقدر بالملي أمبير نريد تنفيذ تلك الدائره وما قيمة التردادات التي تحلل الماء حتي نحصل علي وقود الهيدروجين النظيف .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

يمكن استخدام جهاز فولتا متر هوف مان 



​أولاً / يتركب من الأجزاء الآتية :
1/ أنبوبان مدرجان يتصلان معاً بالقرب من نهايتهما السفلى بأنبوب ثالث بشكل عرضي على شكل حرف ( h ) مفتوحان من أسفلهما ومغلقان من الأعلى بصمامين كما يظهر في الصورة .
2 / قمع كروي الشكل يتصل بالأنبوب العرضي في الجهاز بواسطة أنبوب زجاجي أو بلاستيك . 
3 / قطبان من البلاتين أو الكربون يثبتان في أسفل أنبوبي الجهاز .
ثانياً / استخدام الجهاز : 
يستخدم لتحليل الماء إلى مكوناته : وهي الأكسجين والهيدروجين ، حيث يظهر عند إجراء عملية تحليل الماء باستخدام هذا الجهاز أن كمية الهيدروجين التي نتجت من التفاعل تعادل ضعف كمية الأكسجين الناتجة مما يبرهن على أن كمية الهيدروجين في الماء تعادل ضعف كمية الأكسجين .ولاستخدامه نتبع الطريقة الآتية :
1 / ركب الجهاز كما هو مبين في الشكل مع تثبيت قطبي البلاتين أو الكربون في أسفل الأنبوبتين .
2 / حضر محلولاً مخففاً من الماء وحمض الكبريت (h2so4 (إذ يستخدم الحمض كعمل محفز أو منشط للتفاعل مما يسارع في عملية تحليل الماء ، وكلما زادت نسبة الحمض كان التفاعل أكثر سرعة . 
3 / صل الجهاز بصدر قدرة منخفض الجهد ( 2-10v d.c ) دون تشغيل .
4 / ضع المحلول الذي حضرته داخل القمع الكروي للجهاز وأفتح الصمامين في أعلى أنبوبي الجهاز لنسمح للهواء بالخروج ليحل محله المحلول المائي .
5 / أغلق الصمامين في أعلى الأنبوبين بعد التأكد من أن الجهاز قد امتلأ بالمحلول ، شغل مصدر القدرة على أن يكون جهد التيار الواصل للجهاز 2فولت في البداية .
6 / إذا أردت زيادة سرعة التفاعل فأرفع جهد التيار الكهربائي إلى 4 فولت أو 6 فولت وأحرص أن لا يزيد جهد التيار على 8 فولت حتى لا يتلف الجهاز . 
7 / ستلاحظ فقاعات من الغاز بدأت في التصاعد في الأنبوبين كمية الغاز المتجمعة في الأنبوب المتصل بالقطب السالب ضعف المتجمعة في الأنبوب المتصل بالقطب الموجب وهذا يدل على أن الأنبوب المتصل بالقطب السالب قد تجمع فيه غاز الهيدروجين لأن (h+) في حين أن الأنبوب المتصل بال​


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرآ لإهتمامكم بالموضوع
ولكن نحن نريد فصل الهيدروجين والأوكسجين عن الماء عن طريق تصميم داره إلكترونية تولد الترددات الكهرومغناطيسية التي عندما نوجهها علي الماء مباشرة يتحلل إلي هيدروجين وأكسجين.
ولا نريد الجارب ا لتي تعتمد علي التفاعلات الكيميائة أو التحليل الكهربي للماء.


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرآ لإهتمامكم بالموضوع
نحن نريد التجارب التي تعتمد علي تحليل الماءعن طريق الدوائر التي تولد الترددات الكهرومغناطيسية التي عندما نوجهها مباشرة للماء يتحلل إلي الهيدروجين والأوكسجين.
ولا نريد التجارب التي تعتمد علي التفاعلات الكيميائيه أو التحليل الكهربي للماء.


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## alsaneyousef (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,لقد عملت خلية,, فصل الهيدروجين والأوكسجين عن الماء ..ولكن ما حصل ان الكمية غير كافية لتشغيل محرك واحد بستون,,ولكن ممكن يكون عامل مساعد ,,مع البنزين ,,,يعني بتوفر 30%,,,وشكرا للجمع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

يجب استخدام قطرات من حمض الكبريتيك المخفف عند تحليل الماء الى أكسجين و هيدروجين 


و لكن هل تضاف للماء عند استخدام الخلية​


----------



## assilkld (10 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء الشرح بالصور


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا*


----------



## alaa456 (2 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم 
ياريت نعرف مكونات دارة الرنين الإلكتروني


----------



## hamedenho (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مراد سالم (1 يناير 2012)

سعر اسطوانة الغاز في اليمن وصلت 2700ريال اي مايعادل 15دولار ---ارجوكم اريد طريقة لاستخراج الهيدروجين في المنزل والتي تكفي لاشعال موقد طبخ


----------



## izalid (1 يناير 2012)

اخواني اريد ان اعرف لان الافكار ختلطات لدي 
هل دارة رنين تقوم بتحليل الماء عن بعد يعني دون ان يتم وضع صفيحتين فلزيتين فى الماء 
ام ان دارة الكهربائية ترتبط بصفيحيتن الفلزيتين و تصدر رنين داخل الماء ليحدت الانشطار 

و ارجو شرح و توسيع و شكرا لكم


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم باتجاه الافضل انشاء الله


----------



## lathing 2010 (2 يناير 2015)

ياريت حد يتصل بى لتنفيذ الابتكار الى مشروع تجارى لتشغيل الموتسيكلات بهذه الطريقة


----------



## qaradaya (15 مارس 2015)

التحليل باستخدام دائرة الرنين حيث اني لم اقم بتجربتها شخصيا ولكن الهدف منها هو وصل وقطع ووصل التيار عن المحلول بصورة سريعة بحيث يتم تفتيت جزيئات الماء الى عنصريها الهيدروجين والاكسجين ولا علم لي عن كمية الهيدروجين التي تخرج ولكن هدفها الاساسي تخفيف الضغط على البطارية حيث ان استمرار سحب الجهد ( الامبير ) من البطارية يؤدي الى تلفها .
وطبعا ردا على الاخ السائل في السابق هذه الدائرة توصل بالقطب الموجب والسالب للخليه وليست عن طريق المغناطيس ولا تكون بعيدة عن الخلية ...


----------

